# Help



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't get a hold if my vet! Chewy had some diarrhea earlier today. When I got home from work he seems perky but there is a lot of blood on his potty pad! He hasn't ate anything and seems to have had a few slimy stools, but I can't tell if the blood is urine, emesis or stool. I'm scared!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, how scary for you. Wonder what it could be? Hope you've been able to contact a vet to get him seen to. Please update.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I still haven't got my vet . Chewy is acting okay. I got him to eat a little plain yogurt. But the blood is freaking me out! He's too little to lose much blood.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Still no call from a vet. Chewy acts normal but still has diarrhea. Any suggestions??? I'm worried, he's my first chi baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have an emergency vet in your area that is open after hours? 

If he is still having Diarrhea I would maybe keep his electrolytes up with some childrens pedialyte or gatorade (nothing sugar free/plain is best)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you boil him some chicken and rice in the meantime? It may help to harden his stool, so that you can get a sample to your vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

No er vet in my area. So far all I can get him to eat is yogurt, but he seems to be acting normal. It is so strange


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How's he doing this morning? Did you get an appointment with the vet Yet?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes please update!


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy is doing better this afternoon. I talked to my vet, and he advised small meals of chicken & rice and yogurt. I can also give him a milliliter of pepto bismol if he has any more diarrhea. I am going to bring a stool sample in Monday since he is doing okay and have the number for the emergency vet that is 45 minutes away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> Chewy is doing better this afternoon. I talked to my vet, and he advised small meals of chicken & rice and yogurt. I can also give him a milliliter of pepto bismol if he has any more diarrhea. I am going to bring a stool sample in Monday since he is doing okay and have the number for the emergency vet that is 45 minutes away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



So glad chewy is doing better!😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

